# My goat got new brakes



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 4, 2010)

Did the brakes last weekend,

Powerslot Hi perf slotted rotors up front, turned the rears,

Akebono ceramic Hi-perf pads all the way around, and I blinged up the colors a bit with the chrome letters and new hitemp orange and black paint (Tiger -Themed, of course!!)

only cost me $400 and a few bloody knuckles!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Not to sure I like that GTO on the caliper like that.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

great job!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 4, 2010)

well, falco, I guess it's each to his own opinion... I wanted the calipers to say GTO after I did the repaint (I think the car should Scream GTO) and I couldn't find the stencil that was factory. I have alot of people ask me what the car is due to the fact that there's not alot of them on the road, i guess) It does look nice when driving down the road visually thru the wheels, my only concern is that they may come off eventually due to heat and the fact that it rains so much here in Oregon, although I very rarely get to drive the car due to my job....

~~TIGER


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GrafxWerks - "GTO" Caliper Decals // Pontiac GTO


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

OP, I'd like to see the calipers with the wheels on.


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks the heat is going to destroy those things really quickly?


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Godspeed said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the heat is going to destroy those things really quickly?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get one of those big GTO stickers for the front windshield, hell you could put one on the back too. Those that care already know and those that don't, don't get it anyways. Even if they see the big window decal they still are uneducated that it's a V8 or a RWD.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Those stickers look like the ones with the gooey stuff in them that floats around and when you push on it, it moves inside the letter.


----------

